# SnoWay controller for 28V for sale



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I have 2 controllers for a 28V Sno-way plow. Part number 96104890. 
$125 each shipped. Everyone needs a spare, you never know when yours is going to go bad.
Call or text 814.248.2323


----------



## 250 5.4 (Dec 10, 2017)

Wilnip said:


> I have 2 controllers for a 28V Sno-way plow. Part number 96104890.
> $125 each shipped. Everyone needs a spare, you never know when yours is going to go bad.
> Call or text 814.248.2323


Still available?


----------

